# Moving to Bologna but working the UK



## samsimps2005 (4 mo ago)

Hey everyone!

My Italian Partner and I wish to move to Italy after meeting in the UK 3 years ago. I can speak basic Italian but plan to use the move as the stepping stone towards fluency. Luckily I have a native Italian by my side!

I work in construction management. She works in HR for an Italian luxury hotel chain, and will of course find it much easier to find work locally. I will have to, at least to start, fly back to London Monday AM and return to Italy on Friday afternoons/occasionally Thursday evening. I have accommodation in the UK (my parents) and own an apartment in a desirable location commutable to London that I plan to rent out to pay for some of the cost of living in Italy. 

We are considering Bologna. Firstly it is the very good price for flights and the proximity from the centro to the airport.

Secondly, it seems a well connected city to many other Italian regions and cities

Thirdly, the cost of living does not seem outrageous. 

Can anyone give us some advise as to whether this is a foolish idea? 

PS note her family live in nearby (ish) Padova so we have family connections to help out on things.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Partner implying not married? I think your big problem will be getting a visa. If you try doing this without it at some point the risk is somebody will notice.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If you have a UK passport you will be subject to the 90 days in 183 days rule, unless you get a Permesso di Soggiorno for motivi familiari - which as Nick says is only for family members - ie spouses and children. As you now get your passport stamped its easy to check.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

samsimps2005 said:


> I will have to, at least to start, fly back to London Monday AM and return to Italy on Friday afternoons/occasionally Thursday evening.


This is going to be expensive, exhausting, stressful, and probably not worth it.

You need to consider soaring energy costs, flights cancelled on a whim, expensive last minute flights, reduced availability during the holidays, etc. 

If you want to move to Italy, get married and move to Italy. Commuting at your own expense is not a good idea.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I very much agree with most of what has been said, but it does not sound like any bridges would be burnt, so why not just try it?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> I very much agree with most of what has been said, but it does not sound like any bridges would be burnt, so why not just try it?


The risk and potentially burnt bridge would be to overstay 90 in 180 days or with the extremely frequent travel be found to live in the EU under the guise of a visitor (Schengen) visa.

Just staying Friday to early Monday every single week would take OP over the 90 days and that´s not even counting any holidays spent within the EU.

That can result in a fine and/or a ban for all of Schengen possibly for several years and then where would they be? One of them in the UK, unable to set foot in Italy and the other one having established a household and job there.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Well for some it might be difficult, but personally I would have a good idea of how things lie well before my 90 days were up!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> Well for some it might be difficult, but personally I would have a good idea of how things lie well before my 90 days were up!


I am sure OP will also monitor days spent in Schengen. I was just pointing out the risks of going ahead with the plan exactly as described in the original post.


----------

